# [WIP][TEAMROU]ROU Launcher - updated 10/4/11



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Team ROU - Aiming to bring a simple, yet elegant UI to Android

*We are currently looking for *experienced developers* to release the launcher faster so if you are interested in helping us, please contact our head developer at [email protected]

Members:
redbullcat - Publicist / Organizer
cryshop - Head Concept & Graphics Designer
tyl3rdurden & linuxmotion - Head Developers
mohit1234 - Graphics Designer
wozzall - Team Admin

The launcher is based off of cryshop's UI from March and has been updated quite a lot since then. You can find the latest concept video *here*

You can follow us on our *Twitter* for the latest updates 

You might think 'oh hey another cool concept but its probably gonna stay at that' BUT, we are IN development and in early alpha stages with a working launcher. Here are some alpha build screenshots:
















We are doing our best to bring it to you as soon as possible and with hopefully more developers interest(get experienced developers to contact us!), we hope to do exactly that. Stay tuned for more updates on the launcher and other apps we have in mind.

*ROU Launcher Release Information*:
Closed Beta Test: Late November
Market Release: Early/Mid December

Also, we appreciate the great interest for the launcher but please DO NOT contact us about Beta testing yet as November is a while away and we will be sure to post for applications for the closed Beta testing when November comes. Thanks.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Reserved For updates

Original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1268704

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking awesome, can't wait for this!


----------



## grondinm (Jul 30, 2011)

break from the mold. Looking very good. can't wait/


----------

